# Bad signal on TV3 only ?



## sarahfoxnz (Dec 9, 2013)

hello. the last few days / week - my TV3 recordings have been quite bad with bad signal reception.

I'm in aucklands north shore. 

- i have powered down/up, 
- i have re-scanned my channels etc. 

TV1, TV2, Prime, CHOICE etc all come up fine & can record. but when i record and WATCH (live) on TV3 (or TV3+1) - there are few symptoms.

- i have or may not have sound. 
- The picture 'freezes' with lots of different colours at the top of the screen


Are other people having probs with TV3 ?


is there a way I can rescan / verify / proof-scan a single channel instead of scanning all channels ? to check the quality ?


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

Yes there is.

I'm not home, but there is a way of showing signal levels on the TiVo.

I'm pretty sure its in the channel area of settings.


----------

